# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  My lightweight gear review

## hillclima

A few years ago I went through an exercise of lightening up my hunting gear,  I did quite a bit of research at the time and a few of the items I settled on aren't that commonly used here in NZ so thought would put up some links in case they were of use to others to know about.  All this gear has now had numerous trips across the Ruahines, Kawekas, Kaimanawas as well as a few trips down south in Canterbury high country and also West coast summer tahr.  So it's all been well used and abused now  


Pack: Sierra designs, Flex capacitor. This is an American designed pack, and while not as light as some out there is still pretty light at about 1.2 kg (most packs are 3kg+), yet it still has some semi decent padding to handle the heavy loads.  I find the weight comfortable up till about 30kg, after that gets a bit sore but so do most packs.  However what I really like is the ability to expand and contract the pack which is quite a unique design feature.  You can pack all your gear in, then unload at the hunt/camp, and then collapse the pack down and you have a daypack.  So this also save the weight of carting in a daypack as even a pikau weighs a bit (some ~500g).  The only thing I don't like is the lid, as being a zip when you are fully loaded can be a bit hard to close.  I have the 40-60L model, which I've done up to 7 days summer tops hunting out of with a few thing strapped on the outside to start.  They now also do bigger models if needed  

https://sierradesigns.com/flex-capacitor/


Boots: Trango TRK GTX Boot from La Sportiva.  These boots are awesome, light weight yet still with good support.  They do take a bit to toughen up your feet as are lighter construction.  They only weigh 820g per pair Vs 1.8kg for the likes of a Lowa.  There's been some work done that shows that the amount of weight on the feet requires about 5 time times as much energy as carrying that same weight on your back.  Therefore the saving of 1kg with these boots on your feet is roughly the same as 5kg in your pack.  I'd happily wear these boots for all North Island hunting, and most of the south, with the exception of winter tahr hunting.   

https://www.mountainadventure.co.nz/...roduct_id=3179

Down Quilt: There are quite a few places that sell these and they are basically a sleeping bag without the hood and bottom section.  This means they weigh about 500-600g depending on what ratings you go for, so about half the weight of a sleeping bag.  I normally overheat in a sleeping bag so actually prefer sleeping in a quilt as an added bonus to the weight savings.  Had mine out 2 weeks ago in the tent and everything froze outside, I just wore an extra layer and was fine.  I got mine from the place below and have the Revelation  

https://enlightenedequipment.com/

As well as a general rationalization of gear the other place I've saved weight is raincoat and insulation layer.  I used to always use a Swazi tahr jacket and swazi windstopper type insulation.  These are great but actually pretty heavy.  So for most short/weekend trips where I can pick the weather (I avoid hunting in the rain) I have gone to a lightweight nylon type jacket as it's basically just an emergency backup, this is more than 1kg less that a tahr.  Also I use a down jacket as insulation, this is instead of, not additional to a heavy fleece.  I have a normal one for winter and a light weight one for summer, these only weigh 250g, so again a significant weight saving.    

Anyway hopefully someone will find that useful if looking for any new gear

----------


## Tasman

How long have you had the boots for? And how often do you go hunting

----------


## Ham 7mm

What type tent did you end up using after your research?

----------


## The Claw

I started something similar a few years back, I should review where I've got too...

https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....ar-load-12500/

----------


## hotsoup

Can couch for the Enlightened equipment equilt, I've had the revelation for a couple of years now, great piece of kit. Got the warmest rated one, is about 700g

----------


## hillclima

> How long have you had the boots for? And how often do you go hunting


I've had them for about 3 years, and not enough.  I figure I've done at least 60 days (probably more) in them over that time.  Still have life left but tread is starting to wear down so I'll switch current pair to my lowland/easy country and have another pair for when in the steep stuff.   They won't last as long as a heavy pair, but are also cheaper so it's a tradeoff.

----------


## hillclima

> What type tent did you end up using after your research?


One of these https://www.tarptent.com/product/moment-dw/

I got the sides upgraded from mesh to fabric for warmth and it also has double entry vestibules which is handy and you can open up both the internal and exterior ends for air flow.   At the time there weren't many designs I liked but Macpac etc have since brought out similar, and cheaper tents.  So I think the tarp tent is a better design but debatable if worth the extra money with the current competition

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Zpacks duplex tent (still as new  :Sad:  ) but so good and added the freestanding kit. Have EE quilt and Loco Libre quilt: https://www.locolibregear.com/gear.h...egory=43306584 

Crown Granite Gear pack: https://drop.com/buy/drop-granite-gear-crown-x60

Got one of these too for Fathers Day on the way... https://zpacks.com/products/carbon-fiber-staff with much ridicule from wife.

----------


## bumblefoot

@Tikka7mm08 I remember reading that walking poles take 25% stain off the body when in the hills. If it means you can hunt for years longer then all good I reckon  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tikka7mm08

I have walking poles.....swore would never have them. They are good for the knees.

----------


## Rees

yeh poles for missions or long packs where ya not hunting per say but literally making miles.

sunds good on the weight reduction / ultra light kit,  what gun are ya totin?

----------


## possum_shooter

Got to agree with you on the whole boot thing.  I'm a skinny buggar and at the end of the day it felt like my old boots were lead weights on my feet.  Switched to 640 gm Salomon QUEST 4D 3 GTX boots and have never looked back.  They also lasted surprisingly well, got 4 years out of them and never looked after them at all and took them all kinds of places throughout Otago and Canterbury.

----------


## The bomb

I use the Salomon high boots in winter and when carrying a pack and switch to the Salomon low cut trail runners In summer,noticed a massive difference compared to my heavier boots.

----------


## hillclima

> Zpacks duplex tent (still as new  ) but so good and added the freestanding kit. Have EE quilt and Loco Libre quilt: https://www.locolibregear.com/gear.h...egory=43306584 
> 
> Crown Granite Gear pack: https://drop.com/buy/drop-granite-gear-crown-x60
> 
> Got one of these too for Fathers Day on the way... https://zpacks.com/products/carbon-fiber-staff with much ridicule from wife.


Zpacks is pretty good stuff

I like the look of that pack, simple and light 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk

----------


## hillclima

> yeh poles for missions or long packs where ya not hunting per say but literally making miles.
> 
> sunds good on the weight reduction / ultra light kit,  what gun are ya totin?


Main rifle is a suppresed 280AI with t3 action, 20inch  Lilja barrel, stug stock, fluted and march scope. But also a few other lighter ones



Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk

----------


## bumblefoot

@hillclima  I bought a pair of those La Sportiva Trango TRK GTX boots. I needed a decent lightweight pair of boots to support the ankle that i broke wearing a pair of 4x4 gummies. So tried them on your recommendation. The ankle had still been sore so was worried how it would hold up on my first hunt. Hunted all afternoon (just goats) but my ankle actually felt better the next day. I think the hiking over rough terrain and the brilliant ankle support actually helped the ankle. Bloody good boots! Thanks  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sarvo

> @hillclima  I bought a pair of those La Sportiva Trango TRK GTX boots. I needed a decent lightweight pair of boots to support the ankle that i broke wearing a pair of 4x4 gummies. So tried them on your recommendation. The ankle had still been sore so was worried how it would hold up on my first hunt. Hunted all afternoon (just goats) but my ankle actually felt better the next day. I think the hiking over rough terrain and the brilliant ankle support actually helped the ankle. Bloody good boots! Thanks


What was the cost of the Trango's

----------


## bumblefoot

$349. They're down to $230 now

----------


## hillclima

> @hillclima  I bought a pair of those La Sportiva Trango TRK GTX boots. I needed a decent lightweight pair of boots to support the ankle that i broke wearing a pair of 4x4 gummies. So tried them on your recommendation. The ankle had still been sore so was worried how it would hold up on my first hunt. Hunted all afternoon (just goats) but my ankle actually felt better the next day. I think the hiking over rough terrain and the brilliant ankle support actually helped the ankle. Bloody good boots! Thanks


Awesome, good to hear they worked out

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rich007

> $349. They're down to $230 now


Where abouts did you get them from?

Torpedo 7 have the leather ones for $230, but everywhere else I can find they seem to be $500 ish

----------


## bumblefoot

@Rich007 The listing says leather; but not the description. Torpedo 7 ballsed up the description. I just bought another pair to put away

----------


## robhughes-games

> Zpacks duplex tent (still as new  ) but so good and added the freestanding kit. Have EE quilt and Loco Libre quilt: https://www.locolibregear.com/gear.h...egory=43306584 
> 
> Crown Granite Gear pack: https://drop.com/buy/drop-granite-gear-crown-x60
> 
> Got one of these too for Fathers Day on the way... https://zpacks.com/products/carbon-fiber-staff with much ridicule from wife.


Hows the zpack tent? Contemplating one for fiordland and future

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Been using those La Sportivas for a bit now. Make a massive difference climbing in a light boot, my knees (which are buggered) can go way harder way longer and they provide just as much support as my heavier boots do. Up on the top around the two thumbs last weekend  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## viper

Good thread, I have sort of been down this road but not as far down as tents etc yet, I brought Salewa mountain boots, similar to the Trango's and I am also enjoying the lightness. Along with those I brought some trekking poles that were no sale .
They are really good. Still getting the hang of them but with a load on your back and coming downhill they are amazing. You feel very secure with the extra points of contact and I can feel way less stress and loading on my knees down hill.
I think they were $30 in a rebel sport sale, telescopic so the take up little room when not used.

----------


## Sarvo

> Where abouts did you get them from?
> 
> Torpedo 7 have the leather ones for $230, but everywhere else I can find they seem to be $500 ish


You prob looking at the La Sportiva Trango "TOWER"  very different boot  
They are 500+
I can get them have some coming for a couple of guys


https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....ots-new-67107/

----------


## Sarvo

> Been using those La Sportivas for a bit now. Make a massive difference climbing in a light boot, my knees (which are buggered) can go way harder way longer and they provide just as much support as my heavier boots do. Up on the top around the two thumbs last weekend 
> Attachment 158513


They are the Tower though ah Ryan

----------


## Ned

> @Rich007 The listing says leather; but not the description. Torpedo 7 ballsed up the description. I just bought another pair to put away


Yeh I bought a pair online then returned them after I felt then weighed them and realised they'd mixed up the description. They were barely lighter than my current boots. Good looking but I wanted the lighter (non leather) ones. Told them that at the time and they said they'd get the description updated. My last trip was in trail shoes (all fine) but may end up getting a pair of the liteweight la trangos at some point. $230 is a great price if someone wants some new boots though.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

> Hows the zpack tent? Contemplating one for fiordland and future


The ZPack is great. Got the freestanding kit too. Giving it a good go down Stewart Is next week.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> They are the Tower though ah Ryan


Na mine are the TRK GTX model, think the tower is a higher cut and a bit more built up than the GTX, will be a bit heavier but more of a true alpine boot and lightweight in its class still 
Theres two models of the GTX, the TRK and the Leather. The leather has some leather panels but same construction, slightly heavier. The TRX is the lightest of the bunch. As much as it makes me sick to read it the TRK has a sticker on the box saying "vegan friendly" haha.

----------


## bumblefoot

> As much as it makes me sick to read it the TRK has a sticker on the box saying "vegan friendly" haha.


Mine are the TRK and I love the irony that I'm taking a vegan friendly boot hunting!  :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## bumblefoot

I want to get on of those Aussie AfroBlonde hats to hunt with too. They're a vegan brand......   :Grin:

----------

